# Feel worse on whole thyroid, what to aim for?



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

So Ive been on whol thyroid capsules (not armour) for a few months. Im at 2 grains equiv (120mg) I feel worse than when I was on synthroid. Im thinking I should keep raising? But what should my numbers look like when I feel optimal (please answer that question directly)?

Adrenals and iron and ferritin and B12 and D and blah blah are all normal and fine.

ft4 11 (10 - 20)
ft3 5.2 (3.0 - 6.5)

tsh 3.5 (0.3 - 4.0)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I was on Nature-throid for about 18 months and felt pretty goo but never really great. I am on Levo and cytomel now. I feel great.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

i considered that, but ill stick with the NDT until im in range, which is hard to figure what is optimal but ill use dr brownsteins guides with my gp. if that does work ill try cytomel.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

One more request for help, I think im done with TB, doesnt seem to be a very active forum.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you feel bad - then ask for an increase and see if you feel better. With a TSH as high as yours and a FT-4 as low as yours I would say a slight increase would be worth a try.

I take Unithroid and Cytomel - never been on Natural thyroid.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

it use to be the other way around when i was on synthetics, i had a high t4, low t3 and low tsh, which i wanted to turn around. so, so far so good, except for symptom reduction. my goal is to get t4 around 15 and t3 at the top quarter of its range and tsh sub 1.5

i dont think anyone really knows whats going with thyroids, just a bunch of doctors thinking the majority rules and the patience left in minority chasing their tails and guessing whats optimal, then those who think they know, spreading he said she said across the web like wild fire.


----------

